# My Malinois, plus schutzhund pics



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is Jak, my 21 month old import from Moscow. He is a Belgian Malinois, the sport below is Schutzhund. 




























ok enough, gimmie the camera to chew on now!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Helper (AKA "Jolly Green Giant") is 6'6, BTW.  

Thanks for looking


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

He is beautiful! He looks wonderful!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Awsome shots! I wish there were more and cheaper Schutzhund oportunities around here.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice. I love watching Mals in action.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

He is a real cutie, and wow, beautiful full grips.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

he is so handsome! great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful action shots! Jak is very handsome.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I LOVE the look of the belgians (mals and shepherds)..he's a beautiful boy..very impressive. I know nothing about schutzhund but I can see that Jax has a very good interest in the sleeve!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Great shots! Schutzhund is something I look into doing in my future. Not with my Nubs, but maybe my next dog.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He is a very handsome fella that's for sure. Are these dogs used in police work. 

There was a police chase on my street (of a guy on foot). They ended up in my garage and in my attic (thinking the guy ran in there) and they had a dog that looked like a GSD but not really. I think they said it was a Malinois but I'm not sure. All I know is I wouldn't want that dog getting a hold of me!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

What a handsome and athletic guy. Love 'em.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's very pretty...or handsome. And that's neat that he's so high in the air with that one shot!! So I'm guessing he's going to become a police dog?


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Working dogs, working.


----------



## zoeagility15 (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful dog!!! Malinois are so atletic its amazing I love seeing working dogs getting to WORK and not just sit around the house all day.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous Maligator  Fantastic pictures, Mals are really one of those dogs that blow me away.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was going to say, Redyre, his grips are REALLY nice!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> He is a very handsome fella that's for sure. Are these dogs used in police work.





Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> So I'm guessing he's going to become a police dog?


Probably not, he will most likely remain my competition dog....although it is always a possible occupation for him, but not with me.

Thanks for looking everyone else!

I have some pics of my younger mal boy I will put up...



Xeph said:


> I was going to say, Redyre, his grips are REALLY nice!


Thanks, you two. He does have very nice grips and tons of fight. He's a fun boy.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 6, 2009)

Greetings fellow owner of the Maligator type dog.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

